# Love affair with Martha White.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

After 72 years, I finally got around to baking bisquits. I didn't realize it was so simple. Martha White Baking Mix is mighty good stuff.

Just follow the recipe on the bag--well, up to a point.

After I mix up the bisquit dough like it says on the bag, I take a little bacon grease or sausage grease out of the skillet and wipe it on my home made baking sheet. Next, I put a little cooled grease on both hands then grab a golf ball sized hunk of dough and roll it into a ball with my hands and place on baking sheet. Then make more.

Sometimes you have to add a little more grease to your hands to keep the dough from sticking to them. When you've used up all of the dough, flatten the balls down until they are abought 1/2" thick.

By adding a little grease to the outsideof the bisquits, they turn out golden brown. I can make a pan of bisquits from start to finish in about 10 minutes.

I made a half recipe this morning using sausage grease. I made sausage gravy for the bisquits. Frying the sausage was the slowest part.

I started making bisquits Christmas Day and have made them most mornings since. Sharon and I made Apple Butter and Kumquat Marmalade for Christmas baskets this year and both are great on bisquits.



BTW, I bake my bisquits in my little convection toaster oven. I had to make a cookie sheet to fit it. It takes about 5 minutes to bake a pan of bisquits.


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

good stuff, those look great. I enjoy cooking but have never really tried to make biscuits from scratch before, it always seems daunting, maybe ill have to give martha a try.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Some soft butter instead of grease works too.

Jim


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

bisquick :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohhh, and don't add a little honey to your outside glaze whether sausage grease or butter.

Jim


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

butter and steens cane syrup. i think i just gained a couple pounds.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Real butter and some Brear Rabbit Sorghum Molasses.:thumbup: Dadgummit. 11:30 PM and now I'm hungry.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Martha White's self rising flour makes it super easy to prepare what my great uncle called "big ole cat head biscuits". I would make a pan of gravy to go with them and put some local honey on the table. Breakfast doesn't get much better.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lochapoka Syrup Sopping Festival?*

Somewhere up near Auburn. My daughter went "Syrup sopping"on her first date with her future Husband Steve. Must have spilled some 'cause they are still stuck together.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

All this talk about biscuits has made me decide that I am going to learn how to make them. That is my goal for the year. After that, pound cake.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

nothing compares to the biscuits my grandma made cooked in a wood stove with bacon grease served with tomato gravy
wood stoves are great!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You know, I still can play the Martha White jingle on my banjo. One of the 1st songs I learned. I've got to make some. I can't stand the can biscuits they serve on the boat.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*biscuits*



Rickpcfl said:


> All this talk about biscuits has made me decide that I am going to learn how to make them. That is my goal for the year. After that, pound cake.


Rick, just buy a bag of Martha White self rising. Don't get the plain flour or you have to add leavening agents. Follow the directions and you should not have a problem. I make them up in about 5 minutes. Either get a shortening cutter to blend or do it the way grandma did, roll of your sleeves and use your hands. Fun and easy. Nothing like gravy and biscuits or fresh local honey.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.southernliving.com/food/how-to/perfect-buttermilk-biscuit-video


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

SHunter said:


> Rick, just buy a bag of Martha White self rising. Don't get the plain flour or you have to add leavening agents. Follow the directions and you should not have a problem. I make them up in about 5 minutes. Either get a shortening cutter to blend or do it the way grandma did, roll of your sleeves and use your hands. Fun and easy. Nothing like gravy and biscuits or fresh local honey.


Well. I took your advice, partially, and they didn't turn out good. It wasn't your fault, but because I am an idiot. I didn't follow the directions on the package like I should have. 

I treated it like all-purpose flour and not self rising. I used a recipe from Paula Deans website, but it want meant for self rising flour. I will try again tomorrow


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You don't need the leavening agent (baking powder or soda) with self rising. Cut the shortening in well with a fork unless you have a pastry cutter, and don't skimp on shortening. You don't want the dough too dry so only knead enough to work ingredients together. I use just enough extra flour on the board to roll and cut them out I think that if you follow the package it will work for you. Good luck and let me know if you get a good batch.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Timely post. I made some tonight. We didn't have Crisco so I used butter. I think my dough was a bit too dry. 

They are getting better, though. I will get it figured out.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good observation. They can't be dry. Only dust the cutting board slightly when you knead and cut out the biscuits. The inside should be quite moist so add a little liquid if needed. Keep it up and you will be an expert. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Guys you know this is like a fishing post to me. 

WITHOUT PICTURES THIS POST IS USELESS!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> Guys you know this is like a fishing post to me.
> 
> WITHOUT PICTURES THIS POST IS USELESS!!!!!!:laughing:


 This was the firs one I made


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I see you mixed the chocolate gravy in with the dough before you baked them.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> I see you mixed the chocolate gravy in with the dough before you baked them.


 yeah. I'm horrible at following directions. I always things get order out of.


----------

